# Bus RLJ... and a classic reason



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Jul 2009)

Riding in with Tharg this morning, doing a reasonable speed towards Chorlton from Stretford when a bus decides to overtake us.... and blatantly run a red light. No shocks there.

We caught up with him in the centre of Chorlton and I decided to have a word to ask why he didn't stop..... I was a trifle bemused at his answer, it has to be said! 

The roads are getting worse, and the drivers seem to be joining in too! 

EDIT - after vid was pulled I altered it slightly and reuploaded it. New vid is here.


----------



## jnb (16 Jul 2009)

You might want to contact them and point to that video

http://www.arrivabus.co.uk/contact-arriva/

They probably won't do anything but if you don't contact them they'll definitely do nothing.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Jul 2009)

I've used the form provided and reported it, along with a link. As you say, probably won't do anything... p*ss poor driving though.


----------



## wafflycat (17 Jul 2009)

If I may... this is the kind of video I like to see. Great views of the cyclist in front. And when the cyclist is a bloke, there's a certain delight to the view. 

Thank you. That'll be all so as you were.


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> If I may... this is the kind of video I like to see. Great views of the cyclist in front. And when the cyclist is a bloke, there's a certain delight to the view.
> 
> Thank you. That'll be all so as you were.



You like my ass?
I feel used and dirty now. You know that kind of talk is degrading to men


----------



## wafflycat (18 Jul 2009)

There's nothing finer than a fit bloke's arse in Lycra. It's why I enjoy cycling behind Mr Wafflycat. And watching the Tour de France


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jul 2009)

wafflycat said:


> *There's nothing finer than a fit bloke's arse in Lycra*. It's why I enjoy cycling behind Mr Wafflycat. And watching the Tour de France


And that was nothing like a fit bloke's arse in lycra. I thank you.


----------



## Tharg2007 (18 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> And that was nothing like a fit bloke's arse in lycra. I thank you.



haha true, she must be wearing rose tinted spectacles


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jul 2009)

Well done on catching the 'muppet'
Wonder if the police would be interested if his company aren't 

It's my pet hate is buses jumping red lights, they are not only putting themselves at risk, but other road users & fare paying passengers. I'd love to see more cameras at traffic lights instead of speed cameras


----------



## PrettyboyTim (8 Aug 2009)

I just tried to view the video but it has been removed for a 'terms of use violation'...


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> And that was nothing like a fit bloke's arse in lycra. I thank you.



Would you like to check the link in your OP, so that I can give an opinion on fit blokes.  Your link takes me to someone's party.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Aug 2009)

Interesting... I've been away for a week and have returned to find that the video has been removed with a link saying *Rejected (content inappropriate)*, along with a message via YouTube from the driver concerned. I paste its contents here, presumably I am not contravening any laws by doing this:

"i'm the driver in question sh4rkybloke. I suggest you look into the law about cctv and camera footage pal. like the controlled viewing laws and data protection act. i suggest you take this off youtube before you get a summons to court on your door mat."

Seems all rather threatening to me... anyone have any views/ideas about the legality of the video. AFAIK it is totally legitimate and not in contravention to any data protection (there's no address details or names used etc.) and I am perfectly within my rights to film on the streets.

Thoughts?

Also, as an aside, I got no message from YouTube despite it saying in their T&C about them emailing me giving me a chance to alter the video if anyone complains and they feel that an argument is valid.


----------



## addictfreak (8 Aug 2009)

Think you rattled his cage, might be worth changing your route to work.


----------



## wafflycat (8 Aug 2009)

Oh I think a note to the bus company would be in order... Not only did the driver do a seriously bad bit of driving, now he's threatening you online.


----------



## magnatom (8 Aug 2009)

I can confirm that your videoing is 100%legal, and I have correspondence with the information commissioner to prove it. On phone just now but will post details later.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Aug 2009)

I've just trawled through my email from when I was away and found the email from YouTube, so I retract the statement about them not contacting me (I was expecting a message *within* my account).... interestingly I also found some YouTube notifications from when people posted comments on that video. The comments cannot now be seen, but are included in the auto-emails..... here they are for your shock/amusement...

1. TheProdriver has made a comment on "Blatant Bus RLJ... but with explanation":
and cyclists never jump red lights or do whatever it takes to get passed vehicles(go down the footpath and then back on the road)

<yawn> Yeah yeah, whatever... Ooohh, here's the interesting one....

2. The driver (arrivabusdriver123) posts his threat to me as a comment on the video, as well as sending it via PM (or whatever YouTube call it). 

and then adds a further comment...

3. arrivabusdriver123 ...
The exact reason this was done was due to a lack of concentration and once i'd realised the lights were going red and there was passengers stood up on my bus, the best option was to run it. the bus weighs 9.5 tonnes and cannot stop on a 6pence. and even if it did what happens to the two old dears when i slam the anchors on? through the windscreen? not if i can help it!!!!



So he wasn't concentrating (by his own admission) but still managed to notice that 2 old dears were (sorry, "was") standing up ready to get off at the next stop... convincing stuff....

but then it gets better... a work colleague (presumably) chips in to say:

4. 1aj1234 ....
There's no excuse for it. Unlucky Chris - we've all done it, just not been caught on camera!!

Arriva have some staffing issues it seems! 

But to top it off someone else sides with the hard done by driver (and proceeds to post on some of my other vids too)

5. bacarre ...
I feel sorry for u, u spend your trip to work looking for the worst in people, or perhaps u have a fixation on your mates arse?. I suggest you check out stopping distances for heavy vehicles, rule of thumb being if you havent applied the brake before the white arrow then you havent got time to stop. My husband was threatened with violence by a cyclist for stopping legally at a bus stop in a bus lane so the cyclist had to stop too,it was caught on cctv, but laws prevent its use for entertainment.

Classic stuff.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Aug 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Oh I think a note to the bus company would be in order... Not only did the driver do a seriously bad bit of driving, now he's threatening you online.


I have contacted them Waffles. I got a standard response from someone saying "sorry about any inconvenience and that my message would be forwarded to relevant person"... blah, blah. I think that something must have happened though for the driver to become aware of the video (he only joined YouTube after the date of the video) and to start him contacing YouTube to get the video removed (which has happened - I've emailed YouTube to ask why it has been taken down and quoted what I can find about it being in the public domain/interest to include the chap and his comments, thus not needing his consent)... I'll email them again directly to ask where they are up to with their investigation as the 10 days quoted has now passed.


----------



## magnatom (8 Aug 2009)

Basically, when helmet camera filming and posting to youtube we are exempt from the data protection act under the recreational use, exclusion. If you want a copy of the actual correspondance I have PM me and will will forward it in to you.

Youtube are however, very conservative and will remove a video where they have any doubt, right or wrong.


----------



## wafflycat (8 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I have contacted them Waffles. I got a standard response from someone saying "sorry about any inconvenience and that my message would be forwarded to relevant person"... blah, blah. I think that something must have happened though for the driver to become aware of the video (he only joined YouTube after the date of the video) and to start him contacing YouTube to get the video removed (which has happened - I've emailed YouTube to ask why it has been taken down and quoted what I can find about it being in the public domain/interest to include the chap and his comments, thus not needing his consent)... I'll email them again directly to ask where they are up to with their investigation as the 10 days quoted has now passed.



Oh I think further correspondence to the bus company is definitely in order. One of their employees has effectively threatened you. Not on. Very, very bad PR for the company.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Aug 2009)

haha, i think he might try to squash us next time he sees us sharky 

as far as old dears are concerned there were no standiing passengers as far as I can remember and also the next stop is quite a bit further down the road. Also the speed he hurtled past the lights and the bend in the road would have thrown any old dears off their seats and into the isle for sure.

Lets face it, the driver is/was an arse and hes trying everything he can to make excuses, get out of it, lie, slither etc. He would have been better off goinbg on youtube and just coming clean.

I think a message to the transport police would be better at this stage as the bus company dont give a hoot.


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Aug 2009)

or use vimeo or another video site


----------



## semislickstick (10 Aug 2009)

Do you know what the actual objection was?

Upload it again and add the bumpf about filming recreationally in public etc etc.
Can you object to your face being identifiable on youtube and the like? (I imagine his work mates will still know that its him if you fuzz his face out....though I don't know how you do that without expensive editing software)
If he's still being threatening in private messages, why not, just for fun add a few 'bleeps' over the top like he is swearing at you. (imply it, don't write that he was) ;-)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Aug 2009)

Semi, the objection is just stated as having "violated their Terms of Use" - presumably on the grounds of Privacy (for the driver)... and his PM to me seems to back this up.



Had to laugh today... he's commented on one of my other videos now... the one where I realise I'm in the wrong lane and have to cross three lanes of traffic to get to a filter lane in the fourth... his comment is:

"what a plank!!!! and you had the cheek to have a go at me for skipping a red light!!!!! tosser!!!!"

to which I have replied: 

"Hmmm, you jump a red light in a bus almost 5 seconds after it changes... and I keep up with traffic, signal my intentions and safely cross three lanes of traffic to get through a green light in lane four, but a tad closer to the light than I would have liked.... and yet it's *me* that's the tosser? Interesting."

I wonder what he'll respond with... I know, it's cruel to play with these people, but it amuses me.


----------



## thomas (11 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> "what a plank!!!! and you had the cheek to have a go at me for skipping a red light!!!!! tosser!!!!"
> 
> to which I have replied:
> 
> ...






How come none of the people I've posted on youtube have found the video and started threatening me .


The driver is right about CCTV law though...but helmet/action cameras are not CCTV and you're not on private property.

It is no different to making a home movie/taking holiday photos. All allowed.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Aug 2009)

> linky?...


Here.


----------



## wafflycat (12 Aug 2009)

So now he's following you around via your vids on YouTube? And he admits he jumped a red light.. and he's using his company name as his nick? Oh dear. Does his employer know all of this?


----------



## bonj2 (12 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Interesting... I've been away for a week and have returned to find that the video has been removed with a link saying *Rejected (content inappropriate)*, along with a message via YouTube from the driver concerned. I paste its contents here, presumably I am not contravening any laws by doing this:
> 
> "i'm the driver in question sh4rkybloke. I suggest you look into the law about cctv and camera footage pal. like the controlled viewing laws and data protection act. i suggest you take this off youtube before you get a summons to court on your door mat."
> 
> ...



DPA nothing to do with it.
He's just hoping it's against the law. It's not.
youtube are just being paranoid, such as is probably their policy.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Aug 2009)

wafflycat said:


> So now he's following you around via your vids on YouTube? And he admits he jumped a red light.. and he's using his company name as his nick? Oh dear. Does his employer know all of this?


I finally received an email from his Employer... looks like the usual fob off to me:

----------

Dear Mr Sh4rky*

Thank you for your email to our Customer Services Department regarding the standard of driving of the driver on Service 16 on 16 July at the junction of Edge Lane/Wilbraham Road. May I firstly apologise for the delay in replying to you.

The safety of our customers and other road users is of paramount importance and any incident of this nature is treated very seriously. The Operations Manager responsible for this service has investigated your comments and please be assured that appropriate action has been taken with the driver concerned; he will also be monitored closely in future.

We can only offer our sincere apologies for any upset or inconvenience that may have been caused and thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

If you wish to discuss this further please do not hesitate to contact our Customer Services Department at customer.services@arrivanw.co.uk or on 0844 800 44 11.

Yours sincerely

M. Smethurst (Mr)
Customer Services Department

----------

I am tempted to email and ask specifically what action has been taken, and to mention that the idiot himself admitted to not concentrating etc. but am in two minds about whether it's worth the effort.

Thoughts?



* I changed that bit.. I know, you wouldn't have thought it.


----------



## wafflycat (12 Aug 2009)

Wot... you mean your real name isn't Sh4rky? Good grief! 

You know my thoughts... the guy should be chased up via his employer, with pointing out in the follow-up that he is using his employer's name when he is being abusive to you..


----------



## thomas (12 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> We can only offer our sincere apologies for any upset or inconvenience that may have been caused and thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.




It's a fob off, but even if you chase it up I doubt they will do anything. Just another fob off.

Now their response should be something like this



> He does recall the incident and fully acknowledged that it was his fault......That aside, there are no excuses and he has been suitably admonished and will take greater care in future.


That's an edited version of an email I got from a taxi firm.

Even if admonished just means he is warned about it I am happy. It'll make him think next time...bus companies probably don't even speak to the drivers.


----------



## Theseus (12 Aug 2009)

Last time I rang up a coach company to complain about one of their drivers I found out I was talking to the driver in question. Obviously he had no intention of telling himself off.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> Last time I rang up a coach company to complain about one of their drivers I found out I was talking to the driver in question. Obviously he had no intention of telling himself off.


Was the call being recorded for training purposes ??


----------



## porteous (15 Aug 2009)

*Bus driving*

As well as riding bikes I hold a normal car licence, an LGV rigid (Old HGV 2) licence and a full cat D (Bus) licence.

The bus driving test is comprehensive and running a red light is an instant fail. Bus driver candidates are taught to always drive at an appropriate speed, that means approaching lights so that you can stop safely (For both other road users AND passengers) if they turn red!

I think it very likely that drivers placed under unrealistic time constraints by bus operators sometimes forget the professional driving behaviour they should adhere to. Putting bad driving on video is a pretty good way of correcting that.

Sad that You Tube pulled the vid.


----------



## stevie_b (15 Aug 2009)

I've only just seen this thread, so I didn't get a chance to see the driver's response in the video, or peruse anyone's lycra-clad bum.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Aug 2009)

I've reuploaded the video with the slight amendment such that it no longer has some paused footage of the driver's face, but just the raw footage with text in between bits. Also updated the description to reflect this and to point out that it's not in contravention of Data Protection or any CCTV laws.

New version here.


----------



## wafflycat (19 Aug 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Aug 2009)

Send it into the police, with time datelocation etc and say you are both willing to make a statement. They will deal with it...Just make sure you contact Traffic and not your locsl bobby!


----------



## Tharg2007 (23 Aug 2009)

i will make a statement if they want one.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Aug 2009)

Not sure I can be bothered, tbh... hopefully he'll be a bit more alert in future after having his mugshot on youtube, and a flea in his ear from work.

On a lighter note, someone has left a delightful comment on the video:

"I wish he wuda run u over u bike ridin f_u_ck you f_u_ckers jump red lights 4 a joke the amount of times u f_u_ckers have gone thru a red light wen mine r on green n I've nearly killed u dumbasses n NO I'm nt da driver in dis vid"

 I'm sure there's some English in there somewhere...


----------



## thomas (24 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Not sure I can be bothered, tbh... hopefully he'll be a bit more alert in future after having his mugshot on youtube, and a flea in his ear from work.
> 
> On a lighter note, someone has left a delightful comment on the video:
> 
> ...



lol! Hopefully the driver has realised that his exploits might be posted on youtube....and hopefully he's complained about this to his work mates. If they think there is potentially a cyclist with a camera filming their driving, every time they see a cyclist they'll probably be on high alert.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Aug 2009)

<sigh> this is getting tedious now... YouTube have received a complaint (wonder who that could be from!) and removed the video again, despite the fact I emailed them pointing/including text from the CCTV laws which seems to (not) cover this sort of thing... 

The driver will think he's won now... which is depressing. I quite liked laughing at his stupidity when viewing the video.

I think I may now contact Arriva and ask what has happened, and then pursue it further with Police involvement as it really is dangerous driving. Looks like the game has now commenced.


----------



## thomas (27 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I think I may now contact Arriva and ask what has happened, and then pursue it further with Police involvement as it really is dangerous driving. Looks like the game has now commenced.




I'm happy to upload the video to my account, but we should try to get as many other helmet camera people to upload the video as well 

Try to piss the guy off with 10 copies of the video floating around...

or try to get the local paper to publish some video stills! You could also just upload the video elsewhere and link to it in your profile page....I'm happy to put it on my web server...with a contact address and more than happy to tell him to piss off if he emails me 

annnd, go to the police with the video. I bet they'll fob you off because it's been too long after the incident now though....but I suppose, you could argue, that he is harrasing you!


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Aug 2009)

vimeo are a good one to use

oh and ill give a statement to the traffic police if need be.


----------



## thomas (27 Aug 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> vimeo are a good one to use



Yep, I've got some videos on there...high quality too (generally).

Also, megavideo seem to always have full series of TV shows and don't care, so he probably wouldn't get far with them


----------



## Theseus (27 Aug 2009)

Just to chip in with a thought ...

As well as posting a full version to another place, post an edited version that just shows the RLJ onto Youtube as well. Include text explaining the situation and referring interested veiwers to the full version.


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> Just to chip in with a thought ...
> 
> As well as posting a full version to another place, post an edited version that just shows the RLJ onto Youtube as well. Include text explaining the situation and referring interested veiwers to the full version.



Thats an excellent idea


----------



## magnatom (27 Aug 2009)

So, what is there to stop you posting his picture all over the internet.....You can't let him have the last laugh can you...


----------



## thomas (27 Aug 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Thats an excellent idea



oh yeah! That way he can't claim his human rights are breeched, or whatever, because it wont' actually show his face


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Aug 2009)

Awww guys, you've done me proud with your ideas... I thought it was just me wanting to get as petty as him..

him: Ha. I've stopped you showing the video... 
me: So you have... well I've taken it to the Police... your turn...


----------



## thomas (27 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Awww guys, you've done me proud with your ideas... I thought it was just me wanting to get as petty as him..
> 
> him: Ha. I've stopped you showing the video...
> me: So you have... well I've taken it to the Police... your turn...




Nah, we're all just as childish ...have you taken it to the police though? You'd have to make sure the police actually speak to him otherwise it would just be an empty threat.

I doubt they would prosecute or anything, but a quick chat with Mr Plod might deflate his ego.


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Aug 2009)

dont tell him, let it be a surprise, hes obviously thick so he will trip himself up when put on the spot.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Aug 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> dont tell him, let it be a surprise, hes obviously thick so he will trip himself up when put on the spot.


Of course I do have the emails from YouTube which include the comments he made on the website... and the mild threat too.

I wonder if they'd be interested in a confession that he wasn't concentrating and knew he'd run the light....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Aug 2009)

> I'm sure his employer would be interested to hear about his Youtube behaviour.


Don't think they give a toss judging by the fob-off email I eventually got from them (and I think they pointed him to the website in the first place).


----------



## thomas (27 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Don't think they give a toss judging by the fob-off email I eventually got from them (and I think they pointed him to the website in the first place).



If they didn't care what his driving was like from the video, I doubt they'd care that he had a problem with it. I don't know why, but bus firms seem to have incredibly useless complaints departments.

Let us know how reporting it to the police goes.


----------



## semislickstick (28 Aug 2009)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Publictransport/BusAndCoachTravel/DG_10036241

A few things to try here if you don't feel ARRIVA are taking it seriously as well as police, if he has made threats of physical harm, mild or not, especially if its with a ARRIVA bus, take it to the next level!

Blank him out of the video(eyes or face - think adobe will let you add another layer over video, or use 'annotations' to cover his face in youtube), still keep his voice in and daft excuse for not stopping. I'll stick your video up too if you want.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Sep 2009)

This is unacceptable behaviour from the driver. Please post the video on a number of other video services.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Sep 2009)

Get a move on sharky, everyone is waiting for the the next chapter where the hero of the story overcomes the nasty villainous bus driver and teaches him a lesson he wont forget in a hurry!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Sep 2009)

Sorry people. Don't think I'm bothering with the Police, saw on a thread on here that they don't follow up if over 14 days past the incident (assuming that they follow up at all - not a given if any of my previous encounters with them are a marker to go by!).

YouTube bravely pulled the video (again) and after another email to them with the relevant legislation/explanation as to why it was legal they did precisely nothing (i.e. no reply or anything) and just removed it.

I have re-re-posted it, and now it blurs the video and pixelates it so you can't see the muppet's driver's face... surely they must be happy with that!!!!!!

I think it's irking him somewhat, which is a shame... no, really. 

New video is here.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Sep 2009)

i think you should also link to the full unblurred video hosted with vimeo too, just to piss him right off


----------



## BentMikey (2 Sep 2009)

Nice video, well funnay! Yup, I'll second that vimeo suggestion.


----------



## jonredhornet (2 Sep 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke, here's an excellent video regarding false take down notices on YouTube and how to file a counter notice. Also, by filing a false DMCA claim the bus driver has left himself open to prosecution.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvvYBAnM1-Q


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2009)

Have the names & addresses of the board members if you want them. Home number for one of them.


----------



## thomas (2 Sep 2009)

jonredhornet said:


> Sh4rkyBloke, here's an excellent video regarding false take down notices on YouTube and how to file a counter notice. Also, by filing a false DMCA claim the bus driver has left himself open to prosecution.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvvYBAnM1-Q




isn't that for copyright claims?


----------



## jonredhornet (2 Sep 2009)

It is yep, but if the bus driver has got YouTube to disable a video then he's probably used the DMCA function on their web site. If that is what he's done then this method will re-instate the video.


----------



## porteous (7 Sep 2009)

Perhaps it's Arriva policy to jump red lights? Have a look at the last post here:

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/1359868.0/?act=complaint&cid=232180


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Sep 2009)

UPDATE:

Another PM from the Bus Driver arrived in my YouTube inbox last earlier this week... what do you think I should do?

"Listen i know we haven't seen eye to eye but do me a favour and remove that video of me skipping the red light please. Yes i made a mistake but there is no need to broadcast my face voice or the bus registration to the world is there? Plus the fact my mother passed away 3 weeks ago so gettin in trouble with work is the last thing i need at the moment. If your a decent fella you'll realise when someone is being genuine and please do as i ask. Cheers"

It really tugs at the heart strings, doesn't it? He finally seems to have admitted he made a mistake and is trying to get on with his life.... 

...apart from the fact that this was sent a few days after he tried to make YouTube remove the video again!!! (but they seem to have left it there this time, presumably as it's all pixelated etc.).

Meanwhile his mate ProDriver still seems to be running round my videos telling me that I have no road sense and that I like to look at blokes arses through a camera.... he's a bit strange, that one.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Sep 2009)

fair enough on the RLJ driver, hes finally admitted defeat and begged for mercy so you should grant it i guess.

Prodriver however... ask him why hes following you around on you tube like a sex pest if he thinks you're the kind of guy who looks at blokes arses through a camera!!


----------



## wafflycat (12 Sep 2009)

Sorry if I'm a curmudgeonly middle-aged matron here, but that sounds more like the sort of excuse a desperate kid uses to try to get out of a PE lesson. The truth may be being told, but due to previous history you tend to think it's more of an act of desperation to try to wheedle out of being caught: if threatening fails, try the emotional guilt-trip route.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Sep 2009)

> Ask him to post an apology on Youtube.


That's an interesting idea... but if I removed the video no-one would see it.

I'm leaving it up there - emotional guilt trip or not. He ran the light, he was an arse, end of. Makes no difference to me what's happening in his life, he's the one to blame if he gets any grief at work. 

If it was me that had run the light and it was posted I'd like to think I'd be big enough to own up and put something by the video to say as much. If I then got into trouble at work then they would be able to see that it was a mistake that I regretted, and hopefully see that I would be more careful in the future... or some such gubbins.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

update on this fool.
Today He passed me with about 1" to spare before pulling in to a stop, I passed his window that was wound down ready and commented that he couldn't have given me less room, this is when i noticed it was him and he knew it was me so the close pass was deliberate, he said something about going through me next time or something.
Anyway, i pulled in further down to get his number when he went past, he pulled in further down got off the bus and waited for me, I assume to cause me some damage, luckily I was in no hurry so waited him out.

So whats next? anyone got a contact for reporting incidents like this to the police? I think johnthemonkey has a number.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Oct 2009)

Dude, you haven't reported him already? If you get a camera and film the twonk making another intentional endangerment, then you'll have him by the short and curlies.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

I have reported him to Arriva through their website, mentioning that I would also be reporting it to the police.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Oct 2009)

Phew! Excellent!!

Just imagine you had footage of him threatening to drive through you next time...


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

unless I am with sharky next time i wont get any fottage as i have no camera


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Oct 2009)

That f*ckin' idiot needs taking off the roads. Deffo report him to arriva and mention the Police... then at some point soon you could ask how he is being reprimanded and point out that that this isn't the first time he's driven badly... and point out my vid (as it's now pixelated you could say you contacted the video owner to ask about non-pixelated footage as you remember that the bus driver looked familiar from my vid in its prior state).

It's a separate report which will hopefully force someone to act and check the CCTV from the bus to corroborate your side of events and coupled with the "mark on his record" from before might pursuade someone that this idiot should not be incharge of driving people around for a living.

Pity I wasn't with you to get the footage again - I think I'd have stopped, checked it had recorded and then phoned the Police there and then, and tell him he may as well wait at the scene as you are going to show them the footage when they arrive.

What a total c*ck though, he needs some help!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Oct 2009)

In fact, just report him to them, and tell them you're reporting it to the Police too as you know it's not the first time he's driven dangerously and without due care. They might then be forced to do something immediately so they don't look like they're covering it all up.

CCTV from the bus, signs that he's been reported before (I still have the email from them saying he's been investigated/dealt with etc.) so they have no get-out.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

here is the message I sent through their website.



> Today at about 8:10am one of your drivers passed me with literally 1 inch to spare then pulled into a bus stop, when I passed and remonstrated that he could not have given me less room he responded aggressively and in a threatening manner. I am on a bicycle so he could have easily killed me if I had swerved to avoid a pot hole. I will be contacting the police with this incident as I feel it was very dangerous and they need to have a record should he cause injury with one of your buses in the future.
> The reg was N613 DWY



So I will contact the police soon as I get a good contact address.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Oct 2009)

Great story! Looking forward to the next installment. Tharg, if there is any way you can get hold of a camera I think you should. Unlikely as it sounds, this idiot might have a few equally plankish mates, I'm not teaching you to suck eggs but please keep your wits about you.
Can we now assume that he is also monitering this forum? 
You can assume that you have a *lot* of support out here. More than happy to help out in any way.
PS the bus drivers here are some of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

I dont take that route often, today was the first time in a while. Im sure I will cross his path again but probably not for a while.
As for a camera, I would like one but cant be doing with all the cables, bits n bobs, charging etc etc.. oh and the price as I couldnt just get a cheap one, it would have to be a top spec one


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

arriva customer service just contacted me for more details.

I will update you all on the progress.


----------



## thomas (26 Oct 2009)

I thought this idiot would have learnt his lesson last time not to have an agument with you guys!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> arriva customer service just contacted me for more details.
> 
> I will update you all on the progress.


Make sure they know it was the same guy that's been reported before... you can give a route and a bus number/reg so they should be able to confirm it. As for seeing the video before, well it was posted on youtube and has been mentioned on a forum you're on and it's on your commute so you took a look... recognised the driver as being the same one who has been reported by someone else before for dangerous driving. They need to throw the book at this fool.


----------



## Twenty Inch (26 Oct 2009)

classic33 said:


> Have the names & addresses of the board members if you want them. Home number for one of them.



This will get you further than zarking around with customer services. Get these details off of classic 33. "Board members have liability in corporate manslaughter cases, which is where this is heading" could be the gist of your letters to them.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

Twenty Inch said:


> This will get you further than zarking around with customer services. Get these details off of classic 33. "Board members have liability in corporate manslaughter cases, which is where this is heading" could be the gist of your letters to them.



I was looking for those but only found an old list and the MD for the bus arm works somewhere else now.

Message to classic33 in a mo then.


----------



## thomas (26 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Make sure they know it was the same guy that's been reported before... you can give a route and a bus number/reg so they should be able to confirm it. *As for seeing the video before, well it was posted on youtube and has been mentioned on a forum you're on and it's on your commute so you took a look*... recognised the driver as being the same one who has been reported by someone else before for dangerous driving. They need to throw the book at this fool.




Why not just be honest? You were involed in the first video but without the camera?


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Oct 2009)

thomas said:


> Why not just be honest? You were involed in the first video but without the camera?



At the moment its just a message/email to arriva, when I contact the police about it I will explain everything.


----------



## downfader (26 Oct 2009)

I think the Police are the only ones who should be talked to about this, its deliberate intimidation. He's made certain comments on Youtube and even if he deletes his message they have a record of that, plus his ISP etc. He can easily be traced. 

Should he actually hit a cyclist it throws a different light on matters. He can no longer say SMIDSY, he's insinuated already. 

Hope they take it seriously! Good luck!


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Oct 2009)

Get to the police with these clips/incidents. That's what they're there for. This bloke obviously doesn't understand the concept of learning from his mistake.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Oct 2009)

Any news Tharg?


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Oct 2009)

nothing yet mikey


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2009)

Now I think I know why you wanted that information. 
Sorry about not being able to say what they had for breakfast though.

Phone numbers for some of them if needed.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Nov 2009)

thanks classic33


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> thanks classic33



Not a problem. Got run into a set of railings on the A58 going to work in Leeds. Forced of the rails(trains) by the rail strike. then got forced of the road by one of their buses.

My solution after trying locally was to phone the name at the top of the list, at home & explained to him what had happenned. "Get the wheel fixed & send the bill marked for his attention." Did that & he kept his word, reimbursed the cost of repair. He is now missing from the list sent.

He was disappointed at the answer at a local level. "There's no way we can know what bus was going down that road at that time in the morning. We use hundreds"


However I find it odd the number of times Arriva buses keep on springing up on here. Drivers always seem to be camera shy.

Best of luck & don't let them fob you off.


----------



## ed_o_brain (3 Nov 2009)

grrr fecking arriva buses.

I'm off the bike thanks to a driver who made a U-turn without looking. I step onto an arriva bus with one arm in a sling and the other adorned with luggage.

This bus was ahead of schedule and the roads were quiet. So why did the driver floor it the moment I stepped down the aisle?


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> grrr fecking arriva buses.
> 
> I'm off the bike thanks to a driver who made a U-turn without looking. I step onto an arriva bus with one arm in a sling and the other adorned with luggage.



Sorry to hear that Ed. I guess you were filtering on the off side in heavy traffic?


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 Nov 2009)

Well I emaled arriva yesterday to push them for a reply. 
Got this back and I am livid at parts of it. The bloke in customer services is just quoting the response from the operations manager.
Classic stupidity here:


> The Operations Manager at our Manchester depot has confirmed that the CCTV footage from on board the vehicle has been viewed. The footage shows that the bus does overtake you leaving a gap of approximately two feet; this was as a result of the positioning of your cycle which was apparently not fully in the cycle lane, and the presence of an oncoming car which was overtaking stationary vehicles.


The gap was not two feet so hes lying as well as not knowing how to drive or road safety.

Next he lied about the driver not saying anything to me.


> The bus then stops at the next bus stop and it can be seen that you overtake the bus, there does not appear to be any communication between yourself and the driver at this point.


He said something threatening im sure of it. Now if they have cctv as they say then I will take it further with the police as it will show that they lied.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Nov 2009)

Brilliant - you're to blame as you weren't fully in the cycle lane.. and the driver *had* to stay close to you as there were cars on the opposite side of the road overtaking stationary vehicles. Errr, shouldn't he have just stayed behind you then? Sounds like a case of not only lying, but dangerous driving by their own admission.

I would imagine that any CCTV has long since "disappeared" now, but if there was a complaint where the Police were mentioned then they should have saved it just in case it was required... but I bet they haven't.

Muppets.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Nov 2009)

Two foot - that's incriminating. Of course I'm sure it was considerably less than that, but two foot is far far too close to pass a cyclist.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Nov 2009)

I would definitely pursue this by saying that it is the same driver that RLJed some time ago - video still available for them to view... and that clearly he has some driving issues as this is the second complaint in the last few months. Surely they can't ignore the fact that he's been reported before (and the Police should take action given the clear evidence on the video for either driving without due care, or blatant dangerous driving).


----------



## Cab (24 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Well I emaled arriva yesterday to push them for a reply.
> Got this back and I am livid at parts of it. The bloke in customer services is just quoting the response from the operations manager.
> Classic stupidity here:
> The gap was not two feet so hes lying as well as not knowing how to drive or road safety.



So, even if he's right in his account of what happened, isn't that an admission of dangerous driving?


----------



## Origamist (24 Nov 2009)

If they keep fobbing you off write to the guy at the top of the pile. Send it recorded delivery. 

Sir Richard Broadbent KCB
Chairman
Arriva plc
Admiral Way
Doxford International Business Park
Sunderland
SR3 3XP


Mention that if you do not get a satisfactory reply, you will be contacting the Bus Appeals Body: http://www.busappealsbody.co.uk/index.html


----------



## thomas (24 Nov 2009)

> The Operations Manager at our Manchester depot has confirmed that the CCTV footage from on board the vehicle has been viewed. The footage shows that the bus does overtake you leaving a gap of approximately two feet; this was as a result of the positioning of your cycle which was apparently not fully in the cycle lane, and the presence of an oncoming car which was overtaking stationary vehicles.



That's blooming terrible!! They need to think before they write! At the very least the driver would have terrible anticipation skills, due to you "not being in the cycle lane" and a car coming the other way.

If any bus was to pass me at 2 feet I'd smack it as hard as I could.


----------



## downfader (24 Nov 2009)

Origamist said:


> If they keep fobbing you off write to the guy at the top of the pile. Send it recorded delivery.
> 
> Sir Richard Broadbent KCB
> Chairman
> ...



I agree, and even perhaps consider getting the local paper involved too. I think the way they have responded is disgusting. Now if said driver ends up killing anyone or causing a serious accident perhaps they could get done for corporate manslaughter as they have been warned about this fella... keep an eye on the local paper for any news items about busses crashing, LOL!


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Nov 2009)

Two feet is less than arm's length. It's ridiculous that they think that is acceptable.


----------



## downfader (26 Nov 2009)

Twenty Inch said:


> Two feet is less than arm's length. It's ridiculous that they think that is acceptable.



Then if you factor in the need to go around road "furniture" like oil and holes.. or if the wind is very gusty it can blow you off course very slightly. Did read a letter in the local paper ages back where a young woman was cycling in the rain, slipped on oil as a car overtook and got her leg and bike hit by said car. 

Some drivers seem to not be able to factor this in.


----------



## The Evil Rock DJ (6 Dec 2009)

User3143 said:


> Can't believe this idiot of a bus driver and what he is saying. In the words of James May ''Cock''
> 
> If he by any chance is reading this learn to anticipate lights and drive defensively.



James May was a bus driver at one time...


----------



## The Evil Rock DJ (6 Dec 2009)

Down here we've got this:

http://www.operationcrackdown.org/

Perhaps something similar exists up in Scotland or wherever?


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2009)

Given that they say that the bus had CCTV fitted. Have you given any consideration towards asking for a copy for the period in question. 

Cameras mounted over the driver. But they are also fitted with forward & rearward facing cameras. IF footage from all cameras is not available then I'd say someone has something to hide.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2009)

Origamist said:


> If they keep fobbing you off write to the guy at the top of the pile. Send it recorded delivery.
> 
> Sir Richard Broadbent KCB _*D.O.B. 22/04/1953*_
> Chairman
> ...



You could also try the following address;
17 Cross Street, London. N1 2BH


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

ok after some thought on this im going to fire off an email to several people with the intention of embarrassing ariva and forcing a change in the way they think (hopefully)

Im compiling a list of emails to send to, so far I have:
Enquiries@vosa.gov.uk
enquiries@bususers.org 
I specifically need an email address for Beverley Bell the north west traffic commissioner. Also any other email address that is suitable.
I will copy Ariva customer services and also an ariva directors email if anyone has one? cheers.


----------



## Twenty Inch (26 Jan 2010)

Suggest you write to Richard Broadbent as above, and CC to all the people in your list, putting your CC list at the bottom of the letter.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> Suggest you write to Richard Broadbent as above, and CC to all the people in your list, putting your CC list at the bottom of the letter.



Will do, just need some more contacts to CC


----------



## mr_cellophane (26 Jan 2010)

Without hunting through 11 pages, why was the clip removed from Youtube ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> ok after some thought on this im going to fire off an email to several people with the intention of embarrassing ariva and forcing a change in the way they think (hopefully)
> 
> Im compiling a list of emails to send to, so far I have:
> Enquiries@vosa.gov.uk
> ...



Not an e-mail address but a number. You may already have it.

Tel: 0870 606 0440


----------



## SavageHoutkop (26 Jan 2010)

GMPTE? Don't think it's far enough up the ladder, but customer.relations@gmpte.gov.uk ?


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> GMPTE? Don't think it's far enough up the ladder, but customer.relations@gmpte.gov.uk ?



thanks, will stick that on too.


----------



## Svendo (26 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007:

You might be able to get the bus CCTV footage from Arriva with a simple Data Protection request, for a small 'subject access fee'. Then you can judge for yourself what it shows.

Or you could just roast them all with a Rigellian Hotshot 

Splundig Vur Thrigg!


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

roasting sounds good, how do I go about that?


----------



## Svendo (26 Jan 2010)

Surely Tharg the Mighty needs no instructions from a thrill starved Terran?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tharg


----------

